# IBS D - how long after colonoscopy will D last?



## auntbeth (May 20, 2004)

Had my first colonoscopy on Thursday at mid- day. Still having D and cramping today! Should I be concerned or will it clear up?


----------



## babysis (Dec 24, 2007)

I would call the doctor's office tomorrow to tell them. I had my colonoscopy and just needed to take the day after off work and then I was back to what I normally was prior to the colonoscopy.


----------

